# Shrimp Scampi with Three Cheeses



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was good...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe!!!😀


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Recipe!!!😀


See the pic
about 3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
about 3 tablespoons sweet butter
about 3 cloves garlic finely chopped
fresh chopped parsley
salt/pepper to taste
grate a bowl full of grated mozzarella, swiss, and pecorino romano
Sauté shrimp in the oil and butter until almost done then add the
garlic, parsley, salt/pepper and sauté for a minute or so...( do not overlook
the garlic) remove the shrimp and put the cooked pasta in the pan with some pasta water
and sauté for a couple minutes...then put the shrimp on top and the cheeses and put under the broiler for a couple of minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You had shrimp langoustienes_. _Scampi is small lobster or sometimes shrimp. Therefore shrimp scampi is "shrimp shrimp" Learned that on a very old Dinah Shore show in the 50's/60's. Showing my age I know.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> You had shrimp langoustienes_. _Scampi is small lobster or sometimes shrimp. Therefore shrimp scampi is "shrimp shrimp" Learned that on a very old Dinah Shore show in the 50's/60's. Showing my age I know.


Yes, a chefs brother told me that, but I still call it Shrimp Scampi.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Nicely done. I've done similar on occasion. Always a hit.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> See the pic


I asked for your recipe because I would make it without the cheese. Shrimp to me is fatty. I love it to death but it is rich. 

Although, after all the Taco Bell during the Pandemic. . .


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I am droolin, that looks soooooo goooood.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Whisking in cold butter along with some of that grated Romano with the pasta water would give your sauce more body.


----------

